# Kid has bloody mouth when sucking bottle?



## clint (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi everyone. I have another question that your experience could help with.

I've got a 3 week old kid that started getting a bloody mouth at bottle feeding time. I think his lower front teeth have cut his tongue, but I'm not 100% positive(hard to get a look inside his mouth)
I've cut the hole on his nipple bigger, so he doesn't have to suck as hard and switched to 3 feedings a day instead of 4.
It does'nt seem to bother him and only bleeds when he's sucking, but this is the third day with no sign of improvement.
I tried to pail feed him milk, but he wasn't interested(I figured if he missed a few meals to get hungry enough to drink from a pail, that may be worse for him than the cut in his mouth)

Has anyone had this happen to their kids.
Do you have any ideas of what to do more than what I'm doing?

Thanks Clint


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

We've seen this on occasion. If you watch that kid eat you'll probably notice that it sticks its tongue out far enough that it' between the nipple and its bottom teeth. New born kids have sharp teeth so it doesn't take much to cut the underside of the tongue. Its always been minor with our kids and we've never worried about it. They eventually figure out how to do it without biting their tongue.


----------



## clint (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks Rex,

You were right. He is doing much better now. I sometimes still see a little pink when I feed him, but for the most part, he has quit biting his tongue.  

Thanks Clint


----------

